# First Stab at GSP



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

After seeing the silva one I decided I'd throw one together. 

Let me know what you think. Be kind it's my first one lol.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

it is cool might make a good wall paper way to big for a sig though :-(


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

M_D said:


> it is cool might make a good wall paper way to big for a sig though :-(


Yeah I wasn't really trying to go for anything lol.

What are good dimensons for a sig anyways?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

that's good for a first try. Gotta love GSP.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> Yeah I wasn't really trying to go for anything lol.
> 
> What are good dimensons for a sig anyways?


GUYS...we have to read the stickies:

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/24155-graphics-showroom-rules-guidelines.html


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

T.B. said:


> GUYS...we have to read the stickies:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/24155-graphics-showroom-rules-guidelines.html


I'll have you know that I can't read. :confused05:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^ bahaha


100x500 px btw.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> ^^^ bahaha
> 
> 
> 100x500 px btw.


Thanks I just noticed that in the sig options.


----------

